# Organic feed?



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

My chickens are free range, but I do give them lay pellets too... Though I am thinking of doing an organic feed. Any suggestions?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

As with usual feeds, make sure it has proper amounts of protein and other necessary nutrients. Some organic feed is lacking in some areas of nutrition.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never heard that. Could you be more specific.


----------



## tonimceach (Apr 5, 2013)

Well I sell my eggs, and I keep getting people that want eggs from chickens that are fed organic feed....


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

tonimceach said:


> Well I sell my eggs, and I keep getting people that want eggs from chickens that are fed organic feed....


I'd tell them to get their own chickens then. 
Organic feed is no better than any of the other stuff. Whats important is free range time where they get to eat bugs, weeds, ect. The only thing you get out of organic feed is saying its organic, or you can just keep free ranging and still call true organic. Organic feeds are not regulated to make sure they're 100% organic. Plus really even "organic" people food isnt regulated enough to trully call the stuff organic, all the organic label does is raise the costs.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard that from two university sources about the word and label organic. First about 20 years ago from University of Wisconsin dept of nutritional sciences. And 2 weeks ago from Rutgers University dept. of Agriculture. Organic is just a BS word.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

The problems I've had with trying to find organic feed is that it is a) very hard to find and b) ridiculously expensive when I can find it. I mean, *ridiculously! * So I just don't bother. I figure that my chickens, being day ranged on pasture with no hormones or antibiotics or drugs of any kind produce the most healthy eggs and meat that anyone could ask for. Most of it is used by us and our friends anyway, so it's really a moot point.


----------



## grandcoq (Apr 11, 2013)

My hens eat anything !


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

grandcoq said:


> My hens eat anything !


Mine too. That's what makes me laugh when I see anything talking about "vegetarian chicken feed." Chickens are the original omnivore. If it moves, they eat it. Bugs, lizards, mice, snakes, whatever.

We sometimes play a game we call "chicken football." We'll take something up to one of the bigger pens and drop it onto the ground. It has to be something larger than a chicken can eat in one bite, say a leaf of cabbage or something. They'll run back and forth with it. One chicken will grab it and dash away. Once the flock sees a chicken running with something in her mouth, they all give chase. The game's afoot! They run back and forth, grabbing whatever it is from each other, taking a bite, until it's all gone.

I swear, it's better than television...


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Mine too. That's what makes me laugh when I see anything talking about "vegetarian chicken feed." Chickens are the original omnivore. If it moves, they eat it. Bugs, lizards, mice, snakes, whatever.
> 
> We sometimes play a game we call "chicken football." We'll take something up to one of the bigger pens and drop it onto the ground. It has to be something larger than a chicken can eat in one bite, say a leaf of cabbage or something. They'll run back and forth with it. One chicken will grab it and dash away. Once the flock sees a chicken running with something in her mouth, they all give chase. The game's afoot! They run back and forth, grabbing whatever it is from each other, taking a bite, until it's all gone.
> 
> I swear, it's better than television...


I agree! It is funny! I call it chicken rugby since it seems there are no rules! Lol!


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been giving my 8 4-5 week old chicks a hard boiled egg a day to share between them as a treat. They used to run when I opened the brooder, now they come running when they see me. An egg won't hurt the chicks right?


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

In regards to organic; I used to work for a company that delivered "organic" food directly to consumers. I came to the conclusion that organic was less science and more like a religion. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

AuntyM said:


> I have been giving my 8 4-5 week old chicks a hard boiled egg a day to share between them as a treat. They used to run when I opened the brooder, now they come running when they see me. An egg won't hurt the chicks right?


 I wouldn't think so, as long as you boiled it completely so the inside of the yolk was completely cooked, and washed the egg in hot water ahead of time so the shell was clean.

And a tip when washing eggs: make sure they've been in the fridge before doing so, so they are cold, and use as hot a temp of water as you can stand, so that the pores of the egg stay as closed as possible, keeping any bacteria on the surface of the egg from going into the egg through the porous shell. Washing removes the "bloom" from the egg, and should only be done just before use, IMO.

I know it seems weird to keep unwashed eggs in the fridge, but really, much safer that way, as it keeps the bloom on them and keeps the inside of the eggs freer from any bacteria that might be on the outside of the egg.

Mind you, I am not a health inspector, and your local health laws may vary from this advice. If so, please follow them as indicated.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for the great information. I love this site. I hope someday I will have gained enough knowledge to help some newbie out too. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

AuntyM said:


> Thank you for the great information. I love this site. I hope someday I will have gained enough knowledge to help some newbie out too. Have a wonderful day.


Our pleasure! And you'll be an old hand at all this before you know it, I promise.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## anttrim (May 28, 2013)

*Organic feed*

Open the pen in the morning and close it when they are all roosted. My birds, over 300, do not want feed unless it comes off the 2.5 acres of Bulverde Tx hillcountry. We are fortunate to have all the natural foods they need. During raptor migration we pen the smaller birds during the day and feed scratch and starter mix. We were putting a 50lb bag a month in the adult hen house and found that they dont need it. The calcium and other nutrients are all around the yard. We have a ton of Live Oak leaves on the ground and they raise insects very well. We have seen a few small snakes being whipped around and eaten. A few mice and a few racing lizards have met their end at the hands of some of our big hens as well. Everything that moves will be tasted. The birds try everything. Our chickens even eat the scorpions, despite being stung several times. A red we call Ho Ho ,was stung and dropped one, picked it back up and repeated this 4 times before she got it down. It was amazing to see first hand. I do believe in organics. I am a pesticide free farmer and bee keeper. I do understand the concerns. I wonder about GMO corn being ground up and used in the feed that has been grown organically. Also organic chicken bone meal as a filler. If possible go natural. It will save you a ton of cash and your birds stay fit and live like they were meant to. They will also benefit you when you heard them into your garden to weed and eat pests. God bless


----------



## wesandlousfarm (Oct 23, 2013)

Organic feed is pointless unless you are planing on jacking up the price a lot. Letting your chickens free range is a much better offer it makes them happy and healthy.


----------

